# Hey oh!



## killer13 (Sep 6, 2006)

I have been lurking for a while now, I finally got off my butt and registered.

So...Howdy all!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:devil: Yo!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hiya, killer13! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

hello. welcome to the forum


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome home! Where have you been? We've been holding dinner for you!!!!! OK, OK..not really. Glad you joined us and Happy Haunting!


----------



## debbityboo (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Killer....Welcome!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Killer 13 I'm glad you finally joined. Killers 1 - 12 have been quite lonely wating for you to get in here. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi killer13, glad you decided to join the madness!!!!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard Killer13!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Velcome to zee forums. :devil:


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Heyo Killer!!
welcome!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## killer13 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks all!


----------



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Killer13.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love lurking too. I do it so well. Welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Killer 13. Isn't it unlucky to only have 13 killers?


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

hi killer


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome killer13.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome to a fellow westerner.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome killer13 Hope you like your new home! :devil: Nice to meet ya!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

welcome k-13.......take off your coat and stay awhile.


----------



## killer13 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

hey there...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to Hell! :jol: :devil:


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Killer, welcome.


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Glad you did Killer - howdy.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Mmmm... fresh meat.


----------

